# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دیپلم مهارتی در کنکور

## reza0981

سلام
من ده سال پیش دیپلم ناقص نظری بودم. الان در حال طی کردن دیپلم گرافیک کامپیوتری (قدیم) زیر نظر آزمون های اداره ارشاد هستم. اگر بخوام کنکور ۹۹  ثبت نام کنم چکار باید بکنم؟ لازم به ذکره که مهارت رو خرداد ۹۹ میگیرم والان هم میخوام برم هنرستان شبانه ثبت نام کنم.

----------

